# I am excited to say...Deams come true!



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have but a down payment down on a Nubian yearling doe and wether!!!! Registered, clean, healthy plus the bloodlines I have always wanted. 
:biggrin

I am working on my fence (by myself) but between this long winter, stomach virus, sinus infection, and work ...I have it almost done. Yippee!

I will share more later. I joined DGI in 2009, and these will be my first goats! See dreams do come true :biggrin


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Deams = Dreams in the title....ooops!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That is just great! Keep us updated!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeay!!!!!


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Great News!!! My new PB Nubian doeling and her half brother - a wether are home!!!
They are starting to settle in and love all the attention. I can tell they miss their herd mates. They cried and searched, and when I leave them they cry after me....breaks my heart!!!

I almost had a heart attack today, a copperhead snake came racing out of the woods with in 10 feet of me. I did not kill it, because I had no way of. My new goat staff will be a long handled hoe.

Special thank you to Heaven's Jubilee Farm for the sale of these sweet Nubians. Through these beautiful goats I have gained a new friend. I feel truely blessed!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

other than the snake it all sounds wonderful


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations! They will settle in soon and it sounds like they are already attached to you.


----------

